# Walnut Burl table with pictures this time



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I want to thank Herb, Stick, Tonto 1, Mark, and Vince you guys have a great sense of humor, that's what I love
about this site. This is the Walnut Burl table top I had to strip down and do over, Much better the second time. 
The top was sprayed with two coats of lacquer, the next day two more coats, did this for 5 days. Than two coats
of urethane for three days with wet sanding between coats. Oh yea I forgot to add the pictures yesterday, than
I forget lots of things these days. .


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

That is an unreal piece of wood! Beautiful figuring in the grain.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that top is rich...
*WOW!!!*


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Larry - that table is exceptional - glad you finally put up some pics - it was worth the wait.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Larry - that table is exceptional - glad you finally put up some pics - it was worth the wait.


now where are our tables...


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Larry,The outline of the table top looks like neck,shoulders & chest (to me) & you have brought out one of natures' best designs.A beautiful work of art. Congratulations & thank you for sharing


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

John, I am glad you weren't offended, I got to thinking that I shouldn't have said that,knowing you made a mistake and forgot to post the picture. But I had to do it.........
I wish there iis a WOW button for posts like that, and we seem to be getting a lot of them lately.
Great job joining those 2 pieces down the middle,they look like one piece. I just love wood patterns like that. Good job matching the finish on the pedestal too. 
Herb


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

WOW - That's all - just WOW.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is a wonderful piece


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Wow, that is truly special! What are the dimensions of that top. My mill will cut up to 26" if I remember correctly. I would love to cut some stuff like that if I can find it.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

That definitely has got the wow factor! I thought it was one piece until I read Herb's comment. Beautiful work!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Love the burl Larry, and the structure is also well done. Anyone should be proud to display such beauty in a home.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Larry great use of the wood, some people would have made pen blanks out of it. Nice finish, really shows off the grain well.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Quentin the widest part of the burl is 23”. The guy I got it from (Trade Winds) bought a tractor trailer load of burls
many years ago, and still has lots of them.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow isn't good enough to describe it. Fantastic, well worth the wait to see the pics.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful wood and craftsmanship. Great job. Two questions. Why does your shop look so clean and why is your scrap bin so much smaller than mine?


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Barry I vacuum almost every afternoon before leaving. The scrap bin you see is not a scrap bin. It is stickers
with clear tape on them I use for glue ups.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not to shabby Larry, not to shabby at t'all. Well done!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Love the burl!!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Exceptional piece and the workmanship is superb.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Not any superlatives left. All I can say is...Man, I really like that table.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Not enough words. Beautiful!!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great job, Larry! I didn't even pick up on the book-match thing, until Herb mentioned it.


----------

